# Interesting Reading: Diamond Resorts Lake Tahoe Showdown (from Redweek.com)



## WBP (Aug 11, 2016)

From Redweek.com, August 2016:

http://www.redweek.com/resources/ask-redweek/diamond-resorts-lake-tahoe-update


----------

